# laser sights



## wforider (Mar 1, 2009)

How are laser sights looked upon at the range. The truest only shoots with std. sights. Laser for metro sexuals or is it accepted as a alternative.

I suppose they don't have mixed match's with laser guns and std sights...

Whats everyones general feeling on the subject.

Joe


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Laser sights are not used in handgun competitions.... because they are too accurate. They are "cheating".

That said, going into a gunfight "fair", is just plain stupid.

My carry gun, an M&P9c, will be wearing a CT laser next month. It is simply the BEST way to use a defensive gun. Period.

But I'm not very opinionated...

Jeff


----------



## wforider (Mar 1, 2009)

Jeff when you go to the range, do you shoot more with the laser or with out.

My eyesight (am far sighted) its hard to do the sights and the target with out something being blurred so am considering a crimson trace for my CZ,

Just trying to get the feel how they are looked at on the range.

Joe


----------



## tonyjh (Dec 31, 2008)

Joe, if your CZ is for defensive purposes, who really cares what others think about laser vs. iron? If, due to your eyesight, you're having trouble focusing on both your iron sights and the target, and a laser sight will help alleviate the problem, don't worry about how laser sights are perceived by others. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

wforider said:


> J
> My eyesight (am far sighted) its hard to do the sights and the target with out something being blurred so am considering a crimson trace for my CZ,


Nobody can keep the rear sight, front sight and target in focus at the same time. Our eyes just don't work that way.

Keep the front sight in focus and everything else will fall into place. Then you can decide if you want to spend $300 on laser grips.


----------



## wforider (Mar 1, 2009)

I bought the gun probably like many others for 50/50 use= protection and sport.

I do concentrate on the front sight with better then average results. and for defense I dont see how you can deny laser in a situation.

Probably disable it at the range

I guess I was wondering how was laser was embraced when it first came out.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm really wanting to add a Viridian green rail-mounted laser to my support equipment. Range guys will probably give me some grief but I can't pas up a daylight visible targeting aid that will give me speed and accuracy when I need it most. If only the Galco Halo holster was available for my CZ SP-01 Tactical.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

I use a LaserMax LMS-1441 in both my Beretta 96FS and 92FS. It is a NATO approved item and I have several friends serving in Afghanistan who have them in their M9's. It is a red laser with a pulsing beam and with the 92 shooting 115 gr. Blazer Brass I can easily keep the rounds in a large ragged hole about 2" in diameter rapid fire at the 15 yd. mark. That being said, I am 55 years old and still have to qualify with iron sights as a reserve deputy. The laser is a great tool that gives you an advantage and if you are in a situation that requires drawing a weapon, take every advantage. Ease of operation and the fact that the guide rod laser doesn't require any holster modification with the plus that it works with the Gemtech Vortex suppressor in place and with that is the only sighting method that works with the can makes it a great product. Customer support at LaserMax is outstanding and now at least 7 deputies use the product as well. I've actually gone in the lake with the weapon and the laser wasn't affected as well. Good unit.
Shoot well and often. Be safe.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

If guys at the range bitch about you shooting with a laser, show them the ragged hole group at 10-15 yards rapid fire you are shooting with it, and then ask to see their 15 yard iron sight group...

If you're using a gun for competition, shoot what you will be competing with. That said, my USPSA gun wears fiber-optic sights... Legal advantage.

If you're using a gun for defense, shoot what has the best chance of keeping you alive.

Since in a defensive situation, the chances of you attaining a perfect hard-front-sight-focus sight picture are somewhere between nill and never, the laser is your best solution. You can accurately shoot a laser equiped gun around a corner, over a low wall, while holding your children, with your left or right hand if you're injured... If you can see the dot, and squeeze the trigger, you can make hits.

In a high-stress situation, your brain is going to instinctively focus ON THE THREAT. No matter how hard you practice... If the red dot is on the threat, and your brain is focused on the threat, you'll get hits. ALSO... Most guys lose the front sight in recoil. It take a split second for your eye/brain to re-aquire the front sight. The laser will jump in recoil, just like the front sight, but you will get it back on target MUCH faster, than a front sight.

The ONLY disadvantage I see with a laser, is if you lose the laser, and you cannot shoot without it. The solution... Train with it, and train without it. You WILL find you shoot smaller groups with it. You'll shoot faster with it. And you'll shoot better in low light with it.

It's another $300 out to the budget. But if the cash is there, it's a cheap insurance policy.

Only men whos ego is bigger than their IQ, choose to "fight fair", when the fight is life and death. Don't bring a knife to a gun fight... and don't bring anything BUT a laser-equiped, high capacity, high-reliability *modern *firearm to a gun fight. Leave the *pretty *gun in the safe, for range visits... *Bring the ugly tool out, when it's time to fight.* You might get blood all over that pretty 1911...

My 3 cents.

JeffWard


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't understand why some people are so worried about what a bunch of strangers think about them. If you want to use a laser, use a laser. If the guy next to you thinks you're being a "metro," who cares?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm planning on putting a set of CT's on my Sig when I get enough cash. I could care less what some complete stranger at the range thinks of me. Screw 'em if they look down upon me for having a laser. If there is a tool available to me that could aid in my defense or the defense of my family, why wouldn't I use it?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Most of the folks who disapprove of laser sights argue that you will become dependent on them, and that Murphy's Law dictates that they will fail you when you need them most. This is a valid concern, but can be easily overcome with just a small amount of self discipline.

I have CT laser grips on two of my handguns, and I highly recommend them. My method is to practice dry-fire with the laser and then use the iron sights almost exclusively for live-fire practice. Once you have the technique down pat, you really don't need any live-fire practice with the laser, except to check for zero occasionally. 

Practice in a way so that you will default to iron sights, but if the laser does work, you simply look over the sights, instead of through them.


----------



## wforider (Mar 1, 2009)

Well I ordered one today from CZ USA. Looking forward to it.

Plus I wasn't wild about the CZ'S plastic grip.


wfo


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I keep a Laserlyte (quick disconnect model) on my Taurus PT 92. It is my "bump in the night" gun. Why? Because I'm now an old cuss, thus my eyes ain't what they used to be. I don't have to worry about seeing either sight in a darkened room. I need to only concentrate on the percieved threat. Where the dot is, is where the hole goes. 
I do remove it to practice at the range, and replace it to set the P.O.A. / P.O.I. as needed.
It is the only gun that I feel needs this accessory.


----------



## wforider (Mar 1, 2009)

I got the CT today..installed and played with them a bit...what a difference in different shooting positions from a shooting stance....mentally feel a real piece of mine with the sight on, knowing you can get to your target accurately from crazy positions:numbchuck:


Joe


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

Check out theses:

http://www.1above.com/product_info.php/cPath/42_70_355/products_id/1674

http://www.opticsplanet.net/lasermax-uni-max-lasersight-47935.html

http://www.theflashlightguy.com/servlet/Categories?category=NcStar+Tactical+Lights+and+Lasers

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/SCP806-1.html


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

just remember it is not a substitute for actual ability. if you can't work a trigger smoothly no sighting system is gonna make you (though the laser might help you to see your trigger jerk).
Also practice both ways, to keep Murphy at bay!


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

wforider said:


> How are laser sights looked upon at the range. The truest only shoots with std. sights. Laser for metro sexuals or is it accepted as a alternative.
> Whats everyones *general feeling on the subject.*
> Joe


During the day? Don't need 'em.

And, who care's what others think. Does it work for you? Does it help your score? Yes to any of those? 
Then it works!

I shoot at ranges for practice. Not for group hugs. 
It's *my* time. :smt033
I get 'the look' from kook's when I'm practicing with my flashlight.
Who cares. 
I'm ready when the lights go out.

I prefer a Roger's combat ring and a nice, bright light w/ triji's for runnin'/tactics/dark.

In a dark area, it pays to be able to see (laser wont illuminate the area...identify yer target and don't trip over the dog!), esp on the move, plus the light will literally blind the threat, and, give you a much better idea where/what to shoot. 
He puts up his hands to block the light, opens center-mass right up- *pop-pop-pop*.

Incident over.

Back to bed. :smt083

Every situation is different.
But- again, if it works for you- then it works. 
Laser, light, fuzzy dice....regardless of what's on the gun, You will shoot better, *every time*, with a gun/combo that *works for you*. :smt023


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

The only problem I have with lasers being used at the range is when people shine them all over the place. It gets rather distracting when someone next to you has the laser pointed on my target or above my target or below my target.

It is generally newbies who don't understand how they work or one who has no range etiquette.

Otherwise, whatever toots their horn. If someone wants a laser, who cares what other people think. If it makes your shooting more accurate, then it is doing the job it was intended to do.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

At the range if anyone gives anyone grief for using a laser they are not to be bothered with in my book. One of my buddies can now shoot a very tight group and contiues to enjoy shooting because the Viridian green on his SR-9 makes it so he can shoot with confidence again as his eye get a bit more fuzzy. It's like golf, I now have a push cart, you don't like that play with someone else. I can walk the entire 18 now and still have energy after the round.

at home on my bed stand I figure ..... bammmm laser on..... that way I don't have to say " hey mister bad guy could you just hold it a minute while I get my glasses on.......thanks dude." sure maybe he can see me to now but if he isn't smart enough to know the big lump in the bed is a guy in the house........


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have laser sites on my Kimber Pro CDP II and I love to shoot with the laser.

I do not know what other shooters think as I shoot with a laser - don't know why, but I've never noticed nor heard anyone comment about it one way or the other.

I have had several people ask to shoot my gun using their ammo - they were curious about the Kimber & the laser.

I am usually very considerate of others, but I don't think I care what they think as long as I'm safe in how I use it.


:smt1099


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I put this on another thread about lasers but wanted to add my .02 to this thread also.

http://sigsauer.com/SigStore/ShowPro...&productid=285 Watch the video too....

I have this on my Sig P250 and love it. When the gun is at home in my nightstand it has the light attached. I take it off for range shooting but will shoot a mag full just to make sure it's still good to go.:smt071


----------

